# Rock Island FS II Tactical



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

I love the gun but the sights stink. The windage keeps slipping and I shoot nice groups an inch and a half to the left. I should have sent it back to the factory. Have ordered Novak Sights but they're taking forever to get here.

Anybody have this problem?


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Don’t have one. Have you contacted RIA? They may send a replacement sight if it is something you can change out.


----------

